# My first sphag & bag attempt!



## kentuckiense (Sep 1, 2007)

A few minutes ago I noticed my armeniacum was riding a bit high in the pot. While dumping the pot out into my work tray, it shed a nice sized growth. Here's my attempt at helping it to root out:







Yep, I added a bit of Superthrive to the sphag soak water. Maybe it'll help?

Anyway, this thread shall now double as a "Rootless armeniacum death-pool" thread. Place your bets, people!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm a positive thinker - It will make it!


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm going to use this as an excuse to buy another armeniacum from Orchids of Los Osos!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 1, 2007)

i always thought that the plant wasn't potted up but instead put into a bag which had a handful of sphag also in it. am i really that wrong. granted, this way makes much more sense, but...
i'll bet $2 it makes it and $3 that it doesn't.


----------



## Carol (Sep 1, 2007)

I have saved paphs with sphag in the bag, not potted, but with a handful of moist sphagnum in the bag. Matter of fact, I have 2 small growths that fell off during repotting that have sprouted roots. I will wait until they are 3/4-1 inch in length and then I will pot up in coco mix. I saved a Paph Darling 'Christiane' that way, and it bloomed early this year.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2007)

Ditto, should work w/ pot or w/out!


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 1, 2007)

I was always under the [incorrect?] assumption that the process simply involved sticking the plant into a handful of sphag and then placing it in a bag. I just used the pot to keep it cleaner and more manageable. Whatever works, I suppose.

The good news is that this growth has a few nubs that had already just started to develop into roots, so I think it's on the right track.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 1, 2007)

cool!
did you breath into the bag to introduce co2?


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 1, 2007)

the bag is open about 3 inches at the top


----------



## cdub (Sep 1, 2007)

That sucker is a gonner. RIP little buddy. 

Naw, looks good to me. I've had good luck reviving rootless seedlings and such with the sphag and bag technique. Just look out for mold. 

I told my wife when she asked one time that I was using the 'sphag and bag' technique with a small seedling and she thought I was speaking German. As in Sphagnbagg or some similar word that appears to sound a bit german in origin when spoken quickly.


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 1, 2007)

That one looks good to me.

My recent armeniacum division I got is gonna die because of a black rot that spread into the middle of the growth, at least I think it is gonna die. (arrggg if I had dragons blood!) Armenicum seem to have a way of sending new growths on near dead plants or rootless growths. My other armenicaum was rootless but sent a new plantlet, unfortunately I went on vaccation and it dried up.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 2, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> That one looks good to me.
> 
> My recent armeniacum division I got is gonna die because of a black rot that spread into the middle of the growth, at least I think it is gonna die. (arrggg if I had dragons blood!) Armenicum seem to have a way of sending new growths on near dead plants or rootless growths. My other armenicaum was rootless but sent a new plantlet, unfortunately I went on vaccation and it dried up.



Fren, we ship Dargons Blood to Canada all the time.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 2, 2007)

*bag alternative*

I've had bad luck (ok, so No luck) with the bag method before - hard to vent properly, top of bag flops over and closes it off and usually at the same time touching the leaves and holding moisture too close to them til there's rotten moldy junk  Now this could probably be avoided if I could ever find a good chunk of wire or something to frame the bag in the right shape, however...this huge glass vase I used as a fish tank at one point solves all of the problems I had with the bag!




As you can see, the top is tapered, so I found a lid that was just big enough not to fall through the narrowest part, and I tilt it more or less depending on the amount of humidity I want to keep in the vase. That way when they're ready to come out I can control things enough to slowly acclimate the plant back to a more ambient temp and humidity. The plant in the bag next to it is dead, I just haven't had the heart to throw it out yet, it was a freebie division and didn't have much for roots, but I was too optimistic & didn't bag in time... The plant directly in the sphag has been in bags for Months, with me picking off rotten spots as I found them, and No roots, but it's been in that vase for about a month and has a 1/2" root plus bumps and 3 tiny starts now!:clap: Anyway, I found the vase at Walmart for less than 5$ (13" tall, smaller were less), so I'll probably get another one so I can make individual adjustments instead of those 2 sharing


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't think of the vase thing. I have one also from Wal-Mart but smaller. I have a small growth of Paph. Hsinying Maru x Dolligold that broke off while repotting with no roots.

Tom


----------



## philoserenus (Sep 6, 2007)

that use of a vase is a good idea, u can probably grow the whole plant in there if u forgot to take it out, haha


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 25, 2007)

So, I tried the sphag and vase/bag method after I saw this thread when it was first posted (I added rootone to the plants), and to my delight both of the plants are now developing roots. Makes me happy. Thanks Zach.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmmm, rootone, I think I have some I need to use.


----------



## Stone (Jul 19, 2012)

kentuckiense said:


> A few minutes ago I noticed my armeniacum was riding a bit high in the pot. While dumping the pot out into my work tray, it shed a nice sized growth. Here's my attempt at helping it to root out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what happened????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 19, 2012)

Who knows. I haven't seen kentuckiense in ages posting here. He was on 7/16 though


----------



## eaborne (Jul 19, 2012)

It looks healthy so I bet it will recover just fine.


----------

